# Adjusting brake mk3 vr6



## Tad3d (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi so I noticed mybebrake light isvalways on and when I have the wheel off its really hard to turn the back left. So I figure the brake must be grabbing a bit. Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tad3d said:


> Hi so I noticed mybebrake light isvalways on and when I have the wheel off its really hard to turn the back left. So I figure the brake must be grabbing a bit. Any tips on how to fix this?


 
Do you mean that your ABS light is always on? 

And, with the left rear wheel off (and the parking brake off) the wheel is hard to turn)? 

Odds are, that the parking brake cables are rusted, and not releasing the left rear brake when the parking brake is released, OR the left rear disc brake caliper is seized (could be the slide pins need to be greased). Worst case, the parking brake cables need to be replaced (they only cost about $15 each, change both at the same time), and/or the left rear caliper need to be replaced (you will need to replace the brake pads on both sides if the rear brakes are dragging on either side).


----------



## Tad3d (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah i'm talking about the parking brake (E-brake). 
usually theres some sort of adjustment screw or something isn't there? 
its just barely grabbing on there, 
i'm sure if I could just loosen it slightly it would be fine and would still hold the car at park.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Replace the parking brake cables. 

You can't adjust broken cables.


----------



## Tad3d (Dec 22, 2004)

is there a way to temporarily just bend something or other just to get my rear wheel freed up alittle bit, so the brake isn't dragging on it when i'm driving??


----------

